# So hot on the west coast...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, this nation is having some weird weather...it was almost 80 degrees here in Santa Barbara today...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ghrrrrrr. not a very kind post when we are freezing our butts off here. But at least someone is warm. It is my fantasy to be somewhere where it is 80 and sunny year round. good for you.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

This isn't normal for us...I don't remember the last time it was like this in January! I just think it is weird that it is so cold on one side and so hot on the other...what is up?
Maybe you need a vacation to CA...lol


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

supposed to be heading to 17 below tonight...then 23 below tomorrow night. Schools cancelled again tomorrow which I just hate! That means more days of school in June...when you can actually go outside and do something!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

If I were home in So Ca and it was hot I'd be complaining. But, I'm here in DC and it's in the 20's and I'm complaining. Hmmm, wonder what that says about me, lol.
Carole


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Weirdly hot*

We used to call this unusual heat earthquake weather. I hope it isn't. There was a small one last Thursday night.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

That's right Linda...yikes! I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would welcome 80 with open arms right now. It's supposed to be single digits tomorrow. It was 25 today but once the wind died down, it was really nice. Beautiful clear blus skies, sunshine...just a bit on the cool side.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We're finally supposed to get to freezing tonight. But for weeks, we were in the 70's. Christmas was HOT. Winter this year has been very weird.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cold here in Atlanta tonight too, down in the 20's with a high of 42 for tomorrow. My crazy son asked if he could wear shorts tomorrow!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I WANT TO BE BACK IN CALIFORNIA SO BAD!!!! Okay I got it out, now enjoy your weather :frusty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I WANT TO BE BACK IN CALIFORNIA SO BAD!!!! Okay I got it out, now enjoy your weather :frusty:


I WANT YOU TO BE BACK IN CALIFORNIA SO BAD!!! Okay, I got it out, now I'll go enjoy our weather :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

It's 8* here right now. Two days ago, kids were in short sleeves, playing baseball in 60* weather.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Amanda come home*

Leslie and I will help you with your quilt square. I have a new sewing machine! Come home!

for everyone else, drink lots of hot chocolate for us! We are thinking warm thoughts for you!

And remember, we NEVER get to see any snow!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

You are lucky. It's even cold here in Florida. I love California!!! It's a beautiful place with the best weather
Gina


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

K, we have snow this morning. Not a lot, but it's blowing around and soooo beautiful. It's cold for sure, but I wouldn't trade my four seasons here for CA weather for anything!! I grew up in CA, moved here about 16 yrs ago. I still have my sister there, and lots of other friends and family. I've been back there twice. Both times, cutting my trip short because I couldn't stand being there. The smog, the traffic, crowds..not my thing any more. I love my little town, where we have one stop sign. And while sitting there, you're laughing because you know the people waiting on the other 3 sides  Our winters aren't too bad. Maybe 3 snowfalls a yr, but nothing that isn't melted away in a couple days. Spring is beautiful, summer can get warm but that's why they made AC  And fall is to DIE for. 
So, yep..I'm cold. But, it's all good :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL Tritia...I know what you mean about the seasons (I grew up in Kansas)...but, we don't live in a place with smog, traffic, crowds, etc. 
We live in Carpinteria, which is about 12 miles south of Santa Barbara...no smog, coastal town, small...mountains on one side and beach on the other...it really is a beautiful place. I always can't wait to get back when we go visit family in LA for the same reasons you stated...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How could anyone not love California!!! Maybe they need to move to the middle of no where SC to really appreciate the traffic! There is traffic cause everyone wants to be there  Not once been stuck in traffic here <BG> Maybe stuck behind a tractor!!!

It is 44F outside right now... at least I have my kcup hot cocoa!

To further show my love for all things California...

You've got San Diego...









San Francisco 









Los Angeles


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I WANT TO BE BACK IN CALIFORNIA SO BAD!!!! Okay I got it out, now enjoy your weather :frusty:


DITTO!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ Any idea just when you'll be back??? Jeez, it feels like you've been gone forEVER!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Right now I would take CA and the warm weather-we are at zero right now with wind chill index down to -16. And they are saying it's going to get colder tonight. I have to watch the "kids" to make sure they don't stay outside too long.

Will fix a cup of hot choc and dream of warm-surf & sun.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> LOL Tritia...I know what you mean about the seasons (I grew up in Kansas)...but, we don't live in a place with smog, traffic, crowds, etc.
> We live in Carpinteria, which is about 12 miles south of Santa Barbara...no smog, coastal town, small...mountains on one side and beach on the other...it really is a beautiful place. I always can't wait to get back when we go visit family in LA for the same reasons you stated...


Yea, that sounds beautiful for sure!! I grew up in Southern CA. Not much to brag about there,lol.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> Ghrrrrrr. not a very kind post when we are freezing our butts off here. But at least someone is warm. It is my fantasy to be somewhere where it is 80 and sunny year round. good for you.


Come to Quebec Missy. It's not exactly 80 but it is sunny. I'll even let you take the boys outside to the backyard to do their business. We Canadians are rather thoughtful aren't we??? eace:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Amanda, I'd actually love to move to SC, or NC. Least from some of the real estate shows I've seen. Looks beautiful  I love older, historical homes. It's actually why we moved where we are now, to restore an old house. Couldn't get the house we really wanted, and needed something quick so the kids could start school. And quickly bought a brand new house. I love that it's new..hate that it's cookie cutter. 

Maybe I took Southern Ca for granted, because I was younger when I left there? 21.
But, even going back over the yrs..I leave saying I couldn't raise my kids there. The cost of living was a big turn off yrs ago, as well. All my friends in homes 1/4 of the size of ours, that cost 3 times as much. With both parents having to work and making twice what my dh makes. Still having a hard time. 
I'll admit, there are days I feel like I'm in Mayberry, lol. Any one of my friends in CA would be shocked to see the life I live here. I do miss the beach. But, not ones like Huntington and Seal Beach (where my sister lives) Last time I was there, I couldn't imagine letting my kids in that water. Let alone on the sand..blech.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kids are home today it's -25F. My chickens are not happy, well okay, I'm not, because I have to keep checking on their water, even with their heat leap it is freezing.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL Amy, just saw it said "minna snow ta" on your location


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Besides the great weather, there are a lot of friends here waiting for you to return :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's an idea... let's do vacation house swaps...those of you that want snow can come up here and those of us that are bhrrrrrrrr cold can move into californian houses for a bit. And our houses are already Hav ready!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah Carole, when are you heading back to Cali? 

I don't think I'd be complaining about 80 degrees in January, lol Today we are in the 40's but we are having some 'artic blast' hit us tomorrow and Saturday, supposedly to break the records (it never gets single digits here, but it is supposed to!!!)

Ugh. I don't think I'll leave the house if it is 2 degrees outside, I'm supposed to work, but I may call in (to my hubby! LOL ound I need an excuse..quick, help! hah.

I don't think I want to live in California, I love visiting, like Las Vegas, New york, and Orlando, but I wouldn't wanna live there. If I had to live on the West coast, definitely SEATTLE. Love that town.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amanda, I am with you. I told my DH yesterday, I am afraid if I went for a visit to the Bay Area, I might not come back! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I keep trying to read this thread but my hand with a finger sticking up keeps getting in my way. It is FRRRRREEEEZING here.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann!!!!:flame:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> Here's an idea... let's do vacation house swaps...those of you that want snow can come up here and those of us that are bhrrrrrrrr cold can move into californian houses for a bit. And our houses are already Hav ready!


I belonged to a mommy message board yrs ago, and familys would totally do that. They'd save on rent a house/hotel, etc. Just swamp houses. Crazy..but, kind of cool.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather deal with cold than hot. You can always bundle up more. Once you're naked, that's it!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What? No Santa Barbara pics? Okay, next time you need to visit here!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I was feeling the same way! It gets even worst living there for a year and then hearing about it. You know how nice it is! Especially after my trip up to Michigan!

Karla- Yes! I have those just not sure where the pics are but we didn't take the pups! But I had the locale crab on the pier and did the wine tasting a few times up that way-very nice area!

Okay let's do the location swap and for good. Who has their mortgage paid off in cali??? <BG>


----------

